# Hobbs Creek Fly Reel



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I have not heard of them before nor seen one in person so I can't say much, but the price is right! $40 seems like a good deal for a large arbor reel. It should be fine in salt water. Just rinse it every time you use it and take it apart after 6 months and oil it up with some Penn lube and have fun.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto what GH said. Keep it clean and lubed, should not be a problem.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice reel, very do-able. Let me check out the rod first before you break it, lol.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Nice reel, very do-able.  Let me check out the rod first before you break it, lol.


Haha. No problem. You going out this weekend, Friday or Saturday?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I checked out those reels and decided to spend the extra $20 and buy a Okuma SLV.. Much much more bang for your buck.. I bought mine on ebay (like this http://cgi.ebay.com/OKUMA-SLV-8-9-W...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item48385f317b) and have been nothing but satisfied. Bamboo rods are cool, but be sure you're absolutely OK with breaking it, and it couldn't possibly cast into the wind as nice as a modern rod of reasonable price(~$200)..


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a Hobbs Creek but mine is a 4 wt. At that size its just a line holder but the drag seems decent enough. I dont think they are too bad. Before you buy an Okuma check it out thoughly. I didnt like how the drag adjustment was or the side slop in the spool.I replaced mine with a different reel.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The reel is just for storing extra line. Keep it free of salt and you'll be fine.

BEFORE using that rod do some research on the exact rod you have because certain Heddon rods run into the value of your school tuition.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> The reel is just for storing extra line.


I COMPLETELY DISAGREE!

If you ever hook into a Bonefish, Jack, Permit, Tarpon, Snook, or a slew of other fish that rip into your backing you'll be damn thankful for a smooth drag and a hefty amount of backing...There is a reason that most Saltwater fly anglers carry at least 250 yards of backing..I've had Bones scream off 200 yards in their first run(South Miami has BIG Bones), and Fought Jacks from the beach where you can't turn on your troller and chase 'em go pretty deep into that same spool..In Saltwater fly fishing most of the fight is on the reel.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just bought one yesterday.
I'll see how it does.
I asked Jim at Miami Bass Pro for a decent cheaper reel for now until I buy my combo.
He said it was good.

My buddy has one and has been using it for a few months, but he hasn't hooked into anything other than peacock bass and large mouth bass.

I ended up spending $170 anyway, I should have just grabbed that Reddington combo I have been looking at for $250.

I exchanged my broken flyrod for a new one so I hope to do well like I used to before it broke. 

I put "mainstream saltwater fly line" 8wt.
He said it's a good line, but who knows.

I'll probably go try it out around town in some of the tarpon and snook canals to see how it acts before I go to Flamingo this week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I do not recommend this reel to no one!!!! 
I hooked a 30"+ snook in a Freshwater canal and it took off peeling so much drag the spool flew off and went into the canal. I highly suggest nonone buys this crap.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I have 3 of them. As long as you use them in fresh water, you will be fine. One of mine has been used in SW about 3 times and is already badly corroded. If you want proof, I'll take some photos and post them.

I bought the reels on E-bay with backing and line. the line and backing was worth what I paid for the reels.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have 3 of them.  As long as you use them in fresh water, you will be fine.  One of mine has been used in SW about 3 times and is already badly corroded.  If you want proof, I'll take some photos and post them.
> 
> I bought the reels on E-bay with backing and line.  the line and backing was worth what I paid for the reels.



I would only recommend it if its only being used for bass and such. 
But fishing these Miami freshwater canals there's a LOT of saltwater species roaming around.
I was with Frank (forum member HilRod) today for some bank hopping.
When I hooked the snook, it went for the initial run, about 3, maybe 4 seconds into the long run the spool decided it was too hot and needed a splash so it jumped off the reel and landed in the canal. 
I went to BPS and exchanged the reel for something better.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Think it's safe to lightly grease the innards with marine grease? To protect from corrosion...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What does the owners manual read?
Don't want to mix lubricants,
or add something that will drip onto your flyline and dissolve it.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB3xZyETOQk[/media]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

How can I trust someone with a wolf picture in the background, lol


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> How can I trust someone with a wolf picture in the background, lol


I think the real question is how could you not?


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

RK,

Having (2) of these particular reels, and reviewing this entire thread, I offer the following:

They are quite good reels for the appropriate conditions. That would be light duty, fresh water, stream type fishing. I use them on my 5 wt Redington rod, and my 4 wt bamboo self built custom.

As Str8 suggested, I wouldn't want to be using this reel, if a solid salt species were on the other end. Namely one that will run off several yards of backing. 
It simply isn't designed for it. Your better off buying up. this is my opinion only.

regards,
kevin


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> RK,
> 
> Having (2) of these particular reels, and reviewing this entire thread, I offer the following:
> 
> ...


That snook made it look like I was using a Fisher Price fly reel.

Even though, I think an 8wt should hold up to a snook on the other end of the line.
And it was in freshwater.
What do they make a freshwater 8wt for?
To muscle around largemouth? 
My other white river 8wt didn't fall apart when I jumped several and caught a tarpon.

But anyway, the reel did good on peacock bass cause it's overkill.
My 5wt does good on the peas.
But the 5wt almost got takien to school by the big pea. lol


----------



## Shallowfly (Dec 16, 2006)

It is what it is as they say. This reel for the price point works fine in the right application. 

Targeting saltwater trout, lady fish, etc to learn how to fly fish and learn about the sport you can't go wrong with this reel. If you upgrade later you will always have for a back up or to leave in the car for that unexpected opportunity.

If you have a little more money go for a reasonable priced large arbor aluminum reel like maybe the Redington at $59.00. 

But remember, quality line and rod are most important to getting hooked on fly fishing!


----------

